# Record Store Day April 18, 2015



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Record Store Day is an annual event and many record stores run sales on this day.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

I havent seen much classical news for this here in Ireland, seem to be more indie and rock re-releases


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Record Store. . . Is there such a thing?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I know. Even my local "record" store has only about 15% classical, but for Record Store Day, all used CDs are 20% off. I am afraid that classical alone would not keep a record store in business.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I will go to my local record store, which is almost all classical. Sales for "preowned" CDs and vinyl and sales for new music too. I guess I'm quite lucky that I can visit a traditional music shop, which a big selection and a knowledgeable staff. I'm there so often they know my name.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There were some venues at pop-rock LP shops here in Copenhagen, with queues & gatherings extending into the streets & live music, as well as some TV spots - at the record shops "Sound Station" in Gammel Kongevej street, and "Route 66" in Fælledvej street.

Also, some new vinyl issues were presented. 

On vinyl, a recording of the Goldberg Variations on a prepared piano by Carsten Dahl, and a recording of cello concertos by Nordheim, Nørgård and Saariaho have been among the remarkable ones relatively recently; CDs were also issued, however. 

Vinyl sales have expanded a lot in recent years here, though it´s overall a modest proportion of the music market.

We probably have around 15 shops specializing only in music in Copenhagen, including 2nd hand, some of them small. Needless to say, classical music is a niche in that respect. Some try experimenting with a cafe environment too. 

Besides, there are many other antique/quasi-antique shops, charity shops and flea markets which sell LPs and CDs, to a varying degree.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hmmm... no classical vinyl releases for this years Record Day except a Steve Reich album that I really really am hankering for.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Record store day is today and I for one will not be going to my local record store today. I believe it's just a joke and corporate pushed event. Nothing ever comes out that I want. But I am glad it brings people back in the B&M stores.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I've missed it completely, valued reason though.


----------

